# Primitive camping comforts for women.



## Flaustin1 (Feb 12, 2015)

We are going to do some primitive camping this summer and was wondering what yall do for your wives/daughters.  Looking for suggestions on what to do about a toilet.  

Also, what water storage tank/bladder is the best for say a 3 day trip.  Thanks.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 12, 2015)

http://www.basspro.com/Luggable-Loo-Seat-and-Cover/product/45412/


http://www.basspro.com/Econo-Containers-Portable-Water-Container/product/52405/


----------



## CabinFreak (Feb 12, 2015)

I use my own version of the luggable-loo,just a 5 gallon bucket I had and an old toilet seat I strapped down with plastic ties.I set mine in my shower tent,that way you have privacy,all you have to do is put a trash bag in it and you're in business.The only problem is,you have to find a way to dispose of the waste and  trash bag.

For water storage I use the 7 gallon Reliance Aqua-Tainer ,it has a spigot on it for easy pouring.

I don't know if the women in your group have to have a shower in those 3 days of camping but  most women would want to bathe.I have a shower tent and a battery operated portable shower(Ivation battery powered portable shower).I use a 5 gallon bucket and heat up the water on my Coleman stove.I chose this portable shower cause I can charge it on my inverter.There are different portable showers out there to choose from,some run on propane so all you have to do is drop it in the bucket and let it warm up.I bought the Ivation portable shower off of Amazon.  

Here's a youtube link of the Ivation portable shower.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks guys, that's a real good start.  I have no problem whatsoever with primitive camping.  Been doing it most my life.  Havnt been since I got married and had kids though.  Weve been going to campgrounds with power/water and its just time for a change.


----------



## TJay (Feb 12, 2015)

I've done the same with the 5 gallon bucket for a toidy but used some cat litter in the bag.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 13, 2015)

We just dig a hole.


----------



## Troy Butler (Feb 13, 2015)

And what ever you do if you are going to a primitive camp ground don't run a generator. 

 But for a toilet I use a metal chair with a hole cut out and a toilet seat screwed to the chair. Place chair over a hole, fill hole as needed.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 13, 2015)

We always kept a can-o-pee (coffee can) in the tent. After about four camping trips we bought a small porta-potty for the tent.

I did something like Troy did for canoe camping. I bolted a regular cheap lightweight toilet seat to a folding camp stool. Conduit clamps hold the front in place after unfolding. Just set it over a hole on the sandbar. Works OK until a boat comes by. Don't put the roll of toilet paper on the damp sandbar.

X2 on not running a generator.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2015)

One thing unrelated to bathrooms, but can make all the difference in the world while camping, is to invest in a BIG tarp to string up over the campsite. Can turn a miserable rainy weekend into a fun one.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 13, 2015)

Toss them a box of wet wipes.  

The grab a tree method works for ladies too.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 13, 2015)

This may help.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 13, 2015)

When I was a kid my pops told me to find a small diamiter tree and bend it over.
The key is to find a tree that is pliable enough to bend and sit on , but wont break from your weight and leave you dirtier than when you started...  But I have bent many a tree on camping and hunting trips.

Wet wipes can make a decent enough shower for a few days.  Cheap too.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 13, 2015)

Teach them how to straddle dog fennels and duck walk if you have no toilet paper. I try to always carry some of those small packs of Army issue toilet paper for emergency use.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 13, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> When I was a kid my pops told me to find a small diamiter tree and bend it over.
> The key is to find a tree that is pliable enough to bend and sit on , but wont break from your weight and leave you dirtier than when you started...  But I have bent many a tree on camping and hunting trips.
> 
> Wet wipes can make a decent enough shower for a few days.  Cheap too.



And all this time we thought those were Indian guide trees.


----------



## Troy Butler (Feb 13, 2015)

660griz said:


> This may help.



 Thing is I am going to rig me one of them up. To funny


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 13, 2015)

SGADawg said:


> And all this time we thought those were Indian guide trees.



I never put two and too together, but you might be on to something!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks again fellas.


----------



## tim scott (Feb 19, 2015)

I think we need to define things first.... primitive camping with wife (now ex) or girlfriend is a hotel without room service. so special needs are met by hauling three sacks of groceries to the room, along with a bottle of my favorite adult beverage. water never a problem but she has to go get her own ice cubes. 
tim


----------



## tsharp (Feb 27, 2015)

Cut the bottom off a 5 gals bucket and use it like that, just make sure they are some straight shooters. If not let them keep the bucket.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 27, 2015)

tsharp said:


> Cut the bottom off a 5 gals bucket and use it like that, just make sure they are some straight shooters. If not let them keep the bucket.



Make sure all meals consist of cheese and no fiber.


----------

